# Using cure for making Jerky.



## RightfulSin (Feb 12, 2019)

Well, I am new here so Hello to start off with. I have a question in regards to jerky making. I got a dehydrator recently with the intention of jerky making. I also purchased some Prague Powder cure #1 and some Potassium Sorbate. My intention is to produce jerky that can/will last a while and not go bad and not need refrigeration. I know cure is to help with that and the Potassium Sorbate to inhibit mold growth afterwards. Would curing a meat (beef, pork, Turkey, chicken) then dry rubbing it, dehydrating it, then cooling, then spraying with the Potassium Sorbate, then storing in an airtight container produce that desired results? I am wondering if it would. I like to take food safety very seriously in all other cooking aspects, but this is my first jerky. Thanks for the help.


----------



## kruizer (Feb 12, 2019)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 13, 2019)

I moved this to the jerky section.
You should get some responses here.
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 13, 2019)

Welcome and hang on the replies are coming.

Warren


----------



## daveomak (Feb 13, 2019)

If you have adequately dried the jerky meat, then a light spray of 25% PS, you can store in a brown paper bag...  That will allow any extra moisture to escape...  Should keep forever... 
I'm not a fan of storing meats in air tight containers for long periods...


----------



## RightfulSin (Feb 15, 2019)

daveomak said:


> If you have adequately dried the jerky meat, then a light spray of 25% PS, you can store in a brown paper bag...  That will allow any extra moisture to escape...  Should keep forever...
> I'm not a fan of storing meats in air tight containers for long periods...



Ok. So what would be a good ratio of Prague to cure a pork loin to prep for dry rub then drying (after slicing the loin)? And for how long? And would that work? A good cure, then a dry rub before hitting the dehydrator, drying real good, then hitting it with a 25% of PS and storing in paper bag?


----------



## daveomak (Feb 15, 2019)

If you are making a pork loin into pork jerky, I would cut the loin into lengths you want the jerky strips...  say, 4-5" or so...  Then I would slice it to "finished" strips...  allow for shrinkage...  or slice on a meat slicer and make jerky rounds...  
Are you doing a dry rub or marinade on the meat...  
Dry rub, add 2% kosher salt, 1% sugar and 0.25% cure#1 to your sliced meat..  in a zip bag or lidded container...  stir occasionally for 2-3 days in the refer...  lightly rinse...  Start the jerky in a dehydrator at 160-170 for an hour or two, then reduce the temp to 140 ish until dry to your liking..


----------



## RightfulSin (Feb 15, 2019)

daveomak said:


> If you are making a pork loin into pork jerky, I would cut the loin into lengths you want the jerky strips...  say, 4-5" or so...  Then I would slice it to "finished" strips...  allow for shrinkage...  or slice on a meat slicer and make jerky rounds...
> Are you doing a dry rub or marinade on the meat...
> Dry rub, add 2% kosher salt, 1% sugar and 0.25% cure#1 to your sliced meat..  in a zip bag or lidded container...  stir occasionally for 2-3 days in the refer...  lightly rinse...  Start the jerky in a dehydrator at 160-170 for an hour or two, then reduce the temp to 140 ish until dry to your liking..



Ya, that was the plan. I managed to grab a good deal on whole untrimmed pork loin from my local meat vendor. I picked up a number of them and am going to portion them out for later use and current use. I wanted to look into using 1-2 of them for jerky. I assume you mean in ratio to the meat when you say 2% Kosher salt and such, right? Like if the amount of meat being used was 5 pounds US, then the amount of Kosher salt to be used would be 2% of that weight? And that is just the base, and allowable the addition of added spices, yes? I tend to like my jerky of the hotter/peppery side of things. Thanks for the help Dave, as said, still quite the green horn in the jerky making.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 16, 2019)

Correct...  the salt, sugar and cure are the necessary base ingredients...  Spices and herbs are in the category, "Add all you want"....


----------



## RightfulSin (Feb 16, 2019)

Sounds good. Thanks Dave.


----------

